# Italy - Aree Di Sosta Translation/Explanation please..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've been checking out all the online guides for Italian Aree Di Sosta and it appears that they are broken down into 3 types. I've done a cut & paste below of the 3 types...

-----------------------------------------------------------
AA = Area Attrezzata.
Parcheggio o area specificatamente destinata alla sosta autocaravan (diurna e notturna) mediante apposita segnaletica, dotata di impianti idonei allo scarico acque grigie e nere, nonché al rifornimento di acqua potabile. Può essere custodita o no, a pagamento oppure gratuita.

PS = Punto Sosta.
Parcheggio idoneo ad ospitare i v.r. a motore, ma non espressamente riservato ad essi. Se non diversamente segnalato, si intende che l'area è stata indicata come adatta alla sosta dall'utente segnalatore testandone personalmente l'idoneità al pernottamento in tranquillità e sicurezza.

CS = Camper Service.
Segnalazione indicante la presenza di struttura dedicata allo smaltimento acque reflue grigie e nere. E' importante precisare che non indica la possibilità di sosta nello stesso luogo. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

I've done a google translation and have a very rough idea from the oddball stuff these things throw back but could someone with a good grasp of Italian confirm exactly what each one provides in relation to services/parking provisions for motorhomes please.


TIA

pete


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Babel Fish Says:


Babel Fish Translation Help

In English:
AA = Equipped Area. Parking or specifically destined area to the pause motor caravan (diurnal and nocturnal) by means of appropriate identifying, equipped of suitable systems to the drainage grey and black waters, let alone to the drinkable water refueling. It can be guarded or not, to free payment or. 
PS = Point Pause. Suitable parking to accommodate the v.r. to motor, but not express classified to they. If not various marked, one agrees that the area has been indicated like adapted to the pause from the customer signaler testing some personally the suitability to the night's passing in tranquillity and emergency. 
CS = Camper Service. Indicating signalling the presence of structure dedicated to the smaltimento grey and black waters reflue. E' important to specify that it does not indicate the possibility of pause in the same place.

Which roughly seems to suggest:

AA has full facilities and can be used day and/or night
PS no facilities - but can be used in an emergency overnight - subject to proper behaviour - unless such use is signposted to the contrary
CS - facilities but no stopping for prolonged periods


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, thats the same as I got with google.

Comparing it to French aires, I reckon..

Area Attrezzata - Like a full 'Aire de Service Camping-Car', where there is a m/home service point and overnight parking places.

Punto Sosta - Like an 'Aire de Stationement', somewhere to park for the night but with no motorhome servicing facilities.

Camper Service - like an 'Aire de Service sans parking', a motorhome service point but without overnight parking.

I just need this confirming by a seasoned aree di sosta user who speaks fluent Italian!

pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian 'Aree' translations*

 
Hi there, sorry to be late checking in but am on the road, using aree di sosta.

Aria Attrezzata - full service specially designated area for motorhomes/campers, usually with EHU, hard standing, illuminated, black and grey water dumps, fresh water supply, sometimes with basic WC/shower fascilities, often privately run, usually a charge varying between 10-15 Euro per night. Sometimes free if attached to for e.g. an agriturismo (like France Passion), or a commercial enterpise e.g. a vineyard or oil press.

Aria di sosta or Punto Sosta, as you correctly say somewhere to stop overnight but no particular facilties; although if municipal sometimes fresh water supplied, and there may be a public WC facility.

Camper service - somewhere where you can dump black/grey water and take on fresh water; but not overnight. For example many motorway service areas, a few campsites also offer this facility, or sometimes a motorhome dealer.

HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------

